# Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?



## Kerstin H. (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber dennoch nicht das gefunden, was ich wissen will   

Mir fehlt einfach der Vergleich ob der Verbrauch unserer Pumpe (Messner) realistisch ist oder nicht. Mir erscheint der Verbrauch mehr als überhöht, wie geschrieben ist mein pers. Empfinden  ohne Vergleichswerte zu haben.

Die Pumpe läuft 365 Tage im Jahr und hat einen Verbrauch von rund 4.000 KW/Jahr     
Unsere Stromkosten sind dadurch natürlich straff in die Höhe geklettert und ich bräuchte mal bitte ein paar Vergleichswerte bevor ich zukünftig evtl. den Fensterkitt futtern muß  

Grüße Kerstin


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo

was steht denn für eine Stromaufnahme auf dem Teil ?

bei 150W wären es im Jahr 1.314 KW 

0,15*24*365 =
 

bei 20 cent  sind das 262,80 im Jahr 

wer schön sein will muss leiden !  


mfG


----------



## Kerstin H. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Ich finde die Unterlagen zur Pumpe gerade mal wieder nicht   habe aber gerade ein Strommessgerät dran hängen und das sagt mir gerade im Moment einen Verbrauch von 0,919 kw in 2 Stunden 30 Minuten.
*pfff*

Grüße Kerstin


----------



## axel (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hallo Kerstin 

Nach dem was Du gemessen hast würde die 360 Watt die Stunde verbrauchen . Ganz schön heftig !
3110 kw im Jahr !
Kauf Dir lieber ne sparsamere Pumpe !

Gruß 

axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hallo Kerstin,

erst mal :Willkommen2 im Forum!

Volker


----------



## Kerstin H. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hallo,

ja, ich denke wir werden uns auf jeden Fall ziemlich schnell eine neue zulegen. Wir hatten damals auf den Händler vertraut uns uns nicht richtig informiert und auch noch rund 580,00 Euronen für sie bezahlt    
Na ja, jeden Tag steht wohl ein Dummer auf   

Was wäre zu empfehlen ? Ich liebäugle mit einer Aquamax Eco 8000 
(wir haben einen Biotec 10.1 mit Biotron 25 von Oase)


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo

dann hast du eine Pumpe mit 16.000 o. 20.000 l/h ?  


alle Achtung ! 

aber DIE Literleistung braucht eben Strom

nur 

brauchst Du 24 h *365 Tage diese Wasserbewegung  ?

die Konfiguration scheint mir doch sehr abenteuerlich  


mfG

_"ich mag :
kleine Pumpen , 
nette Teich die sich selber reinigen...
bei Bedarf große Filter die es nicht zu kaufen gibt...
vorzugsweise Pflanzenfilter...
und 
traue Keinem der mir was verkaufen will  "_


----------



## koidst49 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo kerstin,

wie sieht denn eure filteranlage aus? gepumpte oder schwerkraft version?
pumpen für 20000 liter/std bekommst du schon mit einem verbrauch von ca. 140 watt.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Bei den heutigen Energiepreisen ist beim Pumpenkauf der Kaufpreis eher zweitrangig. Eventuelle Mehrkosten haben sich schnell armortisiert, wenn man eine sparsame Pumpe nimmt hat man den Mehrpreis schnell raus. 
Muss Deine Pumpe Höhe überwinden ? oder das wasser praktisch nur umwälzen ?
Es gibt sehr Rohrpumpen mit recht geringem Verbrauch, die schaffen auch viele Liter aber eben keine oder kaum Höhe. 

Gruß aus Bielefeld 

(@karsten.) ... Wolf der findet das es durchaus Verkäufer gibt, denen man vertrauen kann.


----------



## Armin (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Ahoi,

mit dem Oase Biotec 10.1 und der Bitron ist die Aquamax Eco wohl die richtige Wahl. Mit Schwerkraftpumpen, von denen hier die meisten reden, kannst du dieses System wohl nicht fahren.
Möglich wäre auch noch Seerose-Pumpen oder Red Devil.

Gruß Armin


----------



## lawima (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				Kerstin H. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebäugle mit einer Aquamax Eco 8000
> (wir haben einen Biotec 10.1 mit Biotron 25 von Oase)



Die Aquamax ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl; wir haben sie seit einem Jahr in Betrieb. Die 8000-er benötigt 80 Watt/h, die 12000-er 130 Watt/h.
Aber Vorsicht: es gibt noch Ladenhüter, die als "eco" verkauft werden und eine höhere Stromaufnahme haben. Die wollte man uns ursprünglich auch "unterjubeln" -habe ich aber gemerkt und dann wieder zurück gehen lassen!
Näheres hierzu unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Redlisch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hiho,
mich würde mal Interessieren was man dir für eine Pumpe angedreht hat ...
Die einzige die ich bei Messner gefunden habe wäre die MultiSystem M 20000 mit 400 W
...
Musst du einen großen Höhenunterschied überwinden ?
Ich habe eine Messner eco-X 10000 (10800l/h), die würde auch max. 5,2m schaffen und verbraucht nur 120 W.

Axel


----------



## Kerstin H. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hallo,

nein, diese Pumpe muß keinen großen Höhenunterschied bewältigen und wir hätten so eine leistungsstarke gar nicht gebraucht  
Wir hatten damals noch gar keine Ahnung und haben uns beraten lassen, wie man sieht, war der Verkäufer gut, jedenfalls was seinen Geldbeutel anbelangte.

Die große Pumpe funktionierte schon mit dem Biotec, ist aber ein Schmarrn da der Filter ohnehin nur 8.000 l/Std umwälzt.


Nächste Woche wenn ich die große Pumpe rausgenommen habe, gucke ich mal genau auf das Typenschild, glaub aber es ist die mit 400 W:shock 

Und es ist ja auch nicht so dass diese Pumpe besonders günstig war, sie hat vor 3 Jahren 580,00 Eur gekostet, das kostet z.B. die Aquamax nicht und hat einen wesentlich geringeren Stromverbrauch. Bei der Aquamax kann man auch gleich den Skimmer mit anschließen, kann ich bei der Messner z.B. auch nicht.

Isch glaube so was nennt man teures Lehrgeld bezahlen  :__ nase


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo kerstin
ich hatte das gleiche problem. meine förderte 25000ltr und schluckte dabei
500watt.:? 
ich habe mir jetzt eine rohrpumpe von daniel besogrt.
30000ltr mit 200watt für unter 250€ und man kann sie auch noch dimmen.
sie läuft schön leise, hat aber den nachteil daß sie nur wenig höhe (meine 4,5m) überwinden können.

auf diesen link kannst du sie dir mal anschauen, aber nicht dort kaufen 
viel zu teuer. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rohrpumpe-Power-...ryZ84203QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

vielleicht ist daß ja was für dich. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hallo Kerstin,

hier gibt es auch noch sehr günstige Teichpumpen :

http://aquarium.lu/contents/de/d113.html?lmd=39509.538889

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo armin
die pumpen sind dort echt günstig. 
brauchen aber immer noch doppelt soviel strom wie eine rohrpumpe.
sind dafür aber auch 3x kleiner. 

wäre aber eine alternative, zu den teuren stromfressern. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo armin
> die pumpen sind dort echt günstig.
> brauchen aber immer noch doppelt soviel strom wie eine rohrpumpe.
> sind dafür aber auch 3x kleiner.
> ...



Hy Jürgen,

deine Rohrpumpe kommt auch v. diesem Händler, der ist der Generalimporter der Chinapumpen und macht auch Großhandel.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Moin Armin!

Danke für den Link! 
Die Pumpen sind echt günstig!

Hast Du solche im Einsatz, sind die zuverlässig und gut im Gebrauch, also auch wirklich zu empfehlen?


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hy,

nein, ich habe bei mir Rohrpumpen v. Linn und Fiap am Laufen.
Die chin. Rohrpumpn laufen schon an einigen Teichen und tun das, was sie versprechen. Über die kleinen Teichpumpen habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte. Aber bei dem Preis incl. der Garantie kann man sich ja wieder eine kaufen, sollte die Garantiezeit abgelaufen sein.

Die Pumpen kosten ja nur ein Bruchteil v. dem, was Markenpumpen wie Oase, Messner, Seerose usw. kosten. Und im Stromverbrauch sind sie auch nicht schlecht.

Ich werde bei mir noch eine v. den Rohrpumpen als Strömungspumpe einsetzen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## lollo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> also auch wirklich zu empfehlen?


Hallo Dodi,

ich habe mir den Link von Armin mal angeschaut. Selbstverständlich liegt es bei jedem selbst billig eine Pumpe zu kaufen wo er möchte, und ich will hier keinen davon abraten.
Aber ich habe mal versucht die technischen Daten dieser Pumpen zu erkennen, daß ist aber nicht möglich.   Was mir noch wichtiger erscheint ist, welche Schutzart hat die Pumpe, und welche Prüfzeichen besitzt sie?

Bei den dürftigen Angaben wie 220 VAC, wir haben in Deutschland schon seit Jahren eine Spannung von 230 Volt, und den weiteren Angaben wie, DIE PUMPE SPB-610  (10,000 L/ST) HAT EINE LEISTUNG VON 120 LITER WASSER PRO WATT/STUNDE, kann ich erkennen 10 L/St, tolle Pumpe. Hier hat die Übersetzung mal wieder toll zugeschlagen. :shock 

Und als ich versuchte das Impressum mal anzuklicken, tat sich bei mir eine leere Seite auf. Ob das überhaupt zuläßig ist?

Geiz mag Geil sein, aber in meinem Teich würde solch eine Pumpe nicht ihr Zuhause finden. Wenn Wasser und elektrischen Ströme zusammengebracht werden sollen, dann nur mit den dafür geeigten geprüften Geräten eines Herstellers der EU, oder besser noch eines deutschen Herstellers mit dem VDE Zeichen. 

100 Watt mal 10 Std. ist eine Kilowattstunde,
da fallen alle 10 Std. ca. 20 Cent aus der Börse.


----------



## Platinium76 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dodi,
> 
> ich habe mir den Link von Armin mal angeschaut. Selbstverständlich liegt es bei jedem selbst billig eine Pumpe zu kaufen wo er möchte, und ich will hier keinen davon abraten.
> Aber ich habe mal versucht die technischen Daten dieser Pumpen zu erkennen, daß ist aber nicht möglich.   Was mir noch wichtiger erscheint ist, welche Schutzart hat die Pumpe, und welche Prüfzeichen besitzt sie?
> ...



Hallo Lothar,

also erstmal....die Seite ist eine Luxenburgische Seite...ich weiss nicht, welche Spannung die in Luxenburg haben, vielleicht ist es ja VAC ?? ....und beim Impressum scheint eher ein Fehler auf der Seite zu sein...

aber wie schon jemand schrieb, ist der Betreiber der Seite der Generalimporteur der Pumpen.....und verkauft diese auch an jeden deutschen Wiederverkäufer....

zu der Pumpe vom link weiss ich nichts, ich kann nur sagen, das die Rohrpumpe aus dem Link darüber top ist....ein klasse Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, wo die Markengeräte nicht mithalten können, selbst wenn die Lebenszeit der billigpumpen nur halb so lang ist rechnet sich immer noch der neukauf der gleichen Pumpe und ist immer noch billiger als ein Markengerät....

und was heisst das hier ??


			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> 100 Watt mal 10 Std. ist eine Kilowattstunde,
> da fallen alle 10 Std. ca. 20 Cent aus der Börse.



wieviel watt brauchst du denn für eine Umwälzung von 10000 ltr/std ?? über 100 watt verbrauch am teich würden die meisten User hier im Forum nur lachen....meine 20 m³ China-Rohrpumpe verbraucht knapp 140 watt, das sind für mich Top-Werte, da meine vorherige 10 m³ Pumpe 180 Watt verbraucht hat.....

Über die Rohrpumpe gibbet bei Lothar im Forum einen sehr langen Erfahrungsbericht der sehr imformativ und positiv ist....


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hy Sascha,

und genau diese Rohrpumpen importiert auch dieser Luxemburger Händler.
Einige deutsche Händler und Pseudohändler verkaufen diese Pumpen.


http://aquarium.lu/contents/de/d116.html

Alle elektrischen Geräte im und am Teich sollten ohnehin über einen separaten FI-Schalter abgesichert sein.

Wie schon erwähnt laufen die Reispumpen an einigen Teichen schon mehr als 1 Jahr.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

N'Abend!

Danke für Eure Ausführungen.

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich mir gleich eine kaufen will...  Mir war es nur wichtig zu erfahren, ob es schon Erfahrungswerte mit diesen Pumpen gibt und ob man sie daher auch guten Gewissens empfehlen kann.

Bei mir am Teich laufen derzeit Oase-Pumpen, zwar teuer in der Anschaffung, aber sie laufen jetzt ohne irgendwelche Probleme seit 2002 - ich bin damit jedenfalls sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Redlisch (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lothar,
> 
> ... vielleicht ist es ja VAC ??


Das heißt Wechselspannung (VDC wäre Gleichspannung)




			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> selbst wenn die Lebenszeit der billigpumpen nur halb so lang ist rechnet sich immer noch der neukauf der gleichen Pumpe und ist immer noch billiger als ein Markengerät...




Es sei den man ist draufgegangen, weil man einen gewischt bekommen hat ...
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, geiz ist geil, aber auch manchmal gefährlich.
Bei so etwas spare ich nicht, da kaufe ich lieber Markengeräte anstatt billge Fernostprodukte.
Ich hatte mal aus dem Baumarkt einen Winkelschleifer für 19.95 € gekauft, nach 10 min brach die Welle und mir flog harscharf die Schruppbürste mit 15000 1/min am Gesicht vorbei. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir eine von B*sch gekauft für 199,- Euro. Irgendwann ist geiz tötlich, gerade in Verbindung mit Wasser.



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel watt brauchst du denn für eine Umwälzung von 10000 ltr/std ?? über 100 watt verbrauch am teich würden die meisten User hier im Forum nur lachen....meine 20 m³ China-Rohrpumpe verbraucht knapp 140 watt, das sind für mich Top-Werte, da meine vorherige 10 m³ Pumpe 180 Watt verbraucht hat.....




Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Meine Pumpe macht bei 0cm Höhe 10800l und bei 1m noch 7800, bei 120 W. Was macht denn deine Rohrpumpe bei 1m ? Sobald du eine Höhe überwinden musst, siehts mau aus bei Rohrpumpen.

Axel


----------



## Platinium76 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei den man ist draufgegangen, weil man einen gewischt bekommen hat ...
> Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, geiz ist geil, aber auch manchmal gefährlich.
> Bei so etwas spare ich nicht, da kaufe ich lieber Markengeräte anstatt billge Fernostprodukte.
> Ich hatte mal aus dem Baumarkt einen Winkelschleifer für 19.95 € gekauft, nach 10 min brach die Welle und mir flog harscharf die Schruppbürste mit 15000 1/min am Gesicht vorbei. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir eine von B*sch gekauft für 199,- Euro. Irgendwann ist geiz tötlich, gerade in Verbindung mit Wasser.



die Pumpen sind jetzt schon knapp 1 jahr im Gebrauch, wenn irgendjemand damit ein Problem gehabt hätte, dann hätte es bestimmt schon in irgendeinem Forum gestanden....genug Werbung und Käufer gibbet schon in fast jedem Teichforum....

aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden....

und einen seperaten FI sollte man(n) immer am Teich haben.



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Meine Pumpe macht bei 0cm Höhe 10800l und bei 1m noch 7800, bei 120 W. Was macht denn deine Rohrpumpe bei 1m ? Sobald du eine Höhe überwinden musst, siehts mau aus bei Rohrpumpen.



Ich habe keine Ahnung was meine Pumpe bei 1 mtr macht, soll aber besser sein als eine Linn-Rohrpumpe bei 1 mtr höhe....ich schaffe bei 0 mtr Höhe um die 18000 bis 18500 ltr/stunde bei NUR knapp 140 Watt.....alleine DAS spricht für die Reispumpe...


----------



## koidst49 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi,

ich finde es immer wieder gut, wenn user über produkte schreiben, die sie nicht kennen.

bei 1 m höhe macht die pumpe vom sascha,hp 20000, noch ca. 14000 liter/std.


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Ahoi,

nichtsdestotrotz sind die Rohrpumpen nicht für den Biotec 10.1 geeignet  
Das war ja eigentlich das ursprüngliche Thema.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## koidst49 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi armin,

da muß ich dir leider recht geben.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi

habe auch diese reispumpe  20000er

habe diese auseinander gebaut und kann sagen--alles sauber verarbeitet und ich spare jetzt bei 17000 liter/h 60watt die stunde  
vorher war eine aquamax 10000 und eine aquamax 5500 in betrieb.
das waren ca.15000 liter/h und 200 watt
werde mir sehr warscheinlich noch eine 20000er holen


----------



## lollo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

@ Sascha,
Luxemburg gehört zur EU, auch dort wird ein Wechselspannungsnetz mit 230 Volt betrieben.
Kaufen kann man in Deutschland alles, darf aber nicht alles verwenden, vor allen nicht, wenn es den hier geltenden Vorgaben nicht entspricht. Wir haben hier in Deutschland und auch der EU, Einrichtungen wie Tüv, VDE und sonstige Zertifizierungsstellen die dafür sorgen das Du als Endverbraucher ein sicheres Gerät in die Hand bekommst.

Aber in Zeiten der Globalisierung wird es für den Endverbraucher nicht einfacher die Übersicht zu behalten, um dann über gut oder schlecht zu urteilen. Das Beispiel nennst Du selbst, Generalimpoteur in Luxemburg liefert in weitere Ländern zu Händlern, die dann eine weitere Verteilung im Land vornehmen. Ich vermute hier das eine no Name Pumpe in China nicht nach EU Richtlinien hergestellt, und hier vertrieben wird. Aus den im Link angegebenen Daten kann ich keine Zulassung für die EU erkennen, hier kauft man die Katze im Sack.:crazy 
Die Medien berichten und warnen doch laufend über solche Fälle aus China wenn solche Produkte vom Markt genommen werden.

_Zitat von Dir: und was heisst das hier ??_
Hier wollte ich einfach mit sagen, was es kostet wenn eine 100 Watt Pumpe 10 Std. in Betrieb ist, und dann ja 1 Kilowattstunde verbraucht hat. Hätte ich die richtige Formel des Ohmschen Gesetzes eingesetzt, hätten die wenigsten damit etwas anfangen können.

_weiteres Zitat von Dir: wieviel watt brauchst du denn für eine Umwälzung von 10000 ltr/std ??_
Das kann ich Dir so nicht sagen, denn dabei spielen ja bekanntlich mehrere Faktoren wie Länge und Größe der Schläuche, Förderhöhe usw.eine Rolle.
Deswegen verstehe ich Deine weiteren Ausführungen nicht, wenn Deine Pumpe mit 140 Watt Leistungsaufnahme 24 Std. am Tag läuft, dann verbraucht sie eben nach den Regeln der Elektrotechnik 140 Watt mal 24 Std. gleich 3,36 Kilowattstunden. Dann weist Du aber immer noch nicht was nach dem Filter in den Teich läuft. 

@Armin
VDE Vorschriften und EVU Vorgaben müßen eingehalten werden, aber wer sagt das ein seperater FI-Schutschalter vorhanden sein muß, wenn die Hausinstallation schon über einen 30 mA FI-Schutzschalter abgesichert ist?
50 mA schon können für einen Menschen tödlich sein.

@Axel   Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen.

Noch mal, es soll jeder seine Pumpe kaufen wo er möchte, aber er sollte daran denken, sollte es zu einem Unfall kommen wird er sich nicht darauf berufen könnnen die Pumpe bei irgend einem Händler gekauft zu haben, denn verantwortlich ist immer der, der diese dann eingebaut hat und auch Besitzer ist. Warum sagt die VDE Vorschrift wohl aus, daß elektrische Einrichtungen nur vom Fachpersonal errichtet werden dürfen.
Ich kann nur den Rat geben zugelassene Pumpen einzusetzen,egal von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## koidst49 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo lollo,

meinst du denn wirklich, diese pumpen entsprechen nicht den eu-richtlinien.
meinst du wirklich ein händler in deutschland würde es sich antun, dann solche pumpen zu verkaufen, die nicht den richtlinien entsprechen.
es gibt hier im forum einige user, die diese pumpen schon seit letztem jahr betreiben.
informiere dich bitte erstmal richtig über diese pumpen und den importeur aus luxemburg.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Daniel, 

in dem Punkt hat Lothar aber vollkommen Recht, zu erkennen ist nicht welcher Norm die Pumpen entsprechen, bzw. wer, wie prüft. 

Und natürlich - es gibt in Deutschland Händler die Produkte verkaufen die nicht den Bestimmungen entsprechen oder nicht entsprechend geprüft sind. Da kenne ich aus meiner Branche zig Beispiele für. Es geht schließlich um Geld, und immer wenn es um Geld geht, gibt es auch skrupellose Geschäftemacher. 

Auch wenn ich selber mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine solche Pumpe zuzulegen, allein das hier im Forum viele Leute so eine Pumpe haben und ein Jahr ohne Probleme betreiben sagt nichts über die Qualität aus und darüber das alle Vorschriften eingehalten wurden. 

Bevor man ein vermeintlich sehr günstiges Angebot wahrnimmt sollte man als Verbraucher sehr gut prüfen, auf was man sich wirklich einlässt. Der Preis ist immer nur ein Aspekt. 

Liebe Grüße aus Bielefeld 
Wolf


----------



## koidst49 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi wuzzel,

zeige mir mal bitte eine vergleichbare pumpe wo diese angaben im internet zu lesen sind.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hallo Daniel, 

gib einfach bei Google ein: Pumpe GS VDE 
auch wenn das nichts beweist, es gibt genügend Pumpenhersteller die darauf hinweisen, welchen Normen die Pumpen entsprechen. 

Wie schon gesagt: Ich hab nix gegen die erwähnten Pumpen, ich hab noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt, ich hab noch nie mit dem Hersteller, Händler, Vertrieb zu tun gehabt. Ich will weder behaupten die entsprechen einer Norm, oder die entsprechen keiner Norm.... 

Aber der Hinweis: Leute wenn Ihr was kauft, dann schaut auch ob das wirklich sicher ist, der ist doch erlaubt ? Oder ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## koidst49 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi wolf-wuzzel,

es wird hier über einen bestimmten pumpentyp gepostet. user, die diese pumpen nicht kennen, heben den finger und meinen diese pumpen entsprechen nicht den richtlinien. was soll sowas? macht euch doch bitte erstmal schlau, über was ihr hier schreibt.


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hy,

das mit der Sicherheit ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



> Aber auch Dampfbügeleisen, Tischsteckdosen, Spannungsmessgeräte oder Ähnliches weisen erhebliche elektrische Mängel auf, die zu schweren Verletzungen bis hin zum Tode führen können.
> 
> Die Ursachen hierfür liegen in der mangelnden Qualitätssicherung in den Billiglohnländern und der Schnäppchenjagd der Konsumenten in Europa („Geiz ist geil“-Mentalität).



Quelle : http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_internet/presse/pressemeldungen/archiv_2007/presse_099_2007/

oder hier :



> Elektrogeräte
> Schnäppchenjäger leben gefährlich
> Wer nur auf den Preis achtet, zahlt unter Umständen einen hohen Preis. Experten des VDE-Prüfinstituts haben herausgefunden, dass etwa die Hälfte der neuen Produkte den strengen Anforderungen an Sicherheit nicht genügt. Besonders billige Produkte fallen durch.



Quelle : http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article1054370/Schnaeppchenjaeger_leben_gefaehrlich.html

oder auch hier lesen : http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/Verbraucher-Gefaehrliche-Produkte-Giftspielzeug;art131,2371618

Dies ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund für mich, diese Pumpen noch nicht einzusetzen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Platinium76 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Also ich habe mir mal die Rohr-Pumpe rausgeholt und das Schild angesehen....

Hersteller Lifetech, Typ-Nr, CE-Zeichen drauf, IPX8, 220-240 Volt,  50 Watt Motor-*Output* (nicht mit Verbrauch vergleichen)....und ein paar Angaben bzgl Gesamtleistung ltr und max Höhe....


----------



## Uli (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo armin,
was kann denn passieren wenn man seine elektroanlage so wie es sich gehört abgesichert hat?
gruß uli


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hy,

nichts, wenn alle FI auch auslösen. Jedoch kann die Biologie im Filter Schaden nehmen, wenn der Filter über längere Zeit stromlos ist. Als Hauptpumpe setze ich dann doch lieber auf Made in Germany -> Linn.

Ich werde mir ja sehr wahrscheinlich eine Reispumpe als Strömungspumpe zulegen.
Da ist das ja dann egal. 

Die Sicherheit war bei dem Erfahrungsbericht bei L.G. übrigens nie ein großes Thema. Jürgen hier aus dem Forum hat glaube ich etwas über die mindere Qualität beim Kabel und dem verwendeten Kunststoff geschrieben.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Redlisch (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo armin,
> was kann denn passieren wenn man seine elektroanlage so wie es sich gehört abgesichert hat?
> gruß uli



Ich Antworte einfach mal, auch wenn ich nicht Armin bin 

Laut VDE bringt dir ein FI-Schutzschalter (RCD) in Verbindung mit Pumpe (230V) und Teich garnichts, denn man geht davon aus das der Teich durch die Isolierung (Beton, Kautschuk, GFK, Folie, Lehm) kein Erdpotential aufweisst.

Ich musste mich damit lange Beschäftigen, da mein Chef in unserem großen Teich eine Fontäne, eine Quellsteinpumpe und eine Bachlaufpumpe (400V) haben wollte. Es gilt weiterhin das die elektrischen Verbraucher abzuschalten sind bevor man in den Teich fasst. Ich habe sogar extra Erdungstäbe unter dem Steg eingebaut (V4A 1m lang), damit der FI auch auslöst (das reicht der VDE aber trotzdem nicht, aber mir war das sicherer, da ich nun davon ausgehen kann das der Teich Erdpotential hat).

Auf gut deutsch: der Teich kann 240V Potential haben, ohne das der RCD auslöst.

Axel


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Antworte einfach mal, auch wenn ich nicht Armin bin
> 
> Laut VDE bringt dir ein FI-Schutzschalter (RDC) in Verbindung mit Pumpe (230V) und Teich garnichts, denn man geht davon aus das der Teich durch die Isolierung (Beton, Kautschik, Folie, Lehm) kein Erdpotential aufweisst.
> 
> ...



Upps,

das ist ja höchstinteressant. Wie gut, daß ich einen Filter aus Edelstahl habe.  .

Das ist aber gut zu wissen, danke für die Info.

Gruß Armin


----------



## koidst49 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi,

und was hat das mit der pumpe zutun????

@armin,
du hast doch auch eine fiap-rohrpumpe im einsatz. auch diese pumpe kommt aus china.


----------



## koidst49 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi mods,

vorschlag an euch, das posting zutrennen, weil es nichts mehr mit der frage von kerstin zutun hat.


----------



## Redlisch (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> hi mods,
> 
> vorschlag an euch, das posting zutrennen, weil es nichts mehr mit der frage von kerstin zutun hat.



Das sehe ich nicht so, es ging um den Kauf einer Pumpe. Egal welche sie kauft oder welchen Typ von Pumpe, sollte man schon darauf hinweisen das gewisse Billigprodukte gefährlich sein können.
Auch wenn der ein oder andere damit etwas leichtfertiger umgeht ...

Axel


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> @armin,
> du hast doch auch eine fiap-rohrpumpe im einsatz. auch diese pumpe kommt aus china.



Hy,

ja, das habe ich in meinem redundanten System   Bei mir kann eine Pumpe ausfallen, dann läuft der Filter immer noch weiter. 

Die Absicherungen/Schaltschränke/elktr. Installationen usw. bei mir habe ich von einem Fachbetrieb durchführen lassen.

Da gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Wuzzel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> macht euch doch bitte erstmal schlau, über was ihr hier schreibt.



Ja, genau um schlauer zu werden ist doch die Frage, nach welchen Normen diese Pumpen getestet sind. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hallo



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> sollte es zu einem Unfall kommen wird er sich nicht darauf berufen könnnen die Pumpe bei irgend einem Händler gekauft zu haben, denn verantwortlich ist immer der, der diese dann eingebaut hat und auch Besitzer ist. Warum sagt die VDE Vorschrift wohl aus, daß elektrische Einrichtungen nur vom Fachpersonal errichtet werden dürfen.



das kann so nicht stimmen  

für einen stecker--so einen hat die pumpe --einstecken muss ich keinen fachman holen.sonnst müsste man für jedes einstöpseln und ausstöpseln eines steckers--fernseh-kühlschrank u.s.w. einen fachmann holen  
oder habe ich dann auch keine garantie wenn ich die stecker selber einstöpsel.
sollte was mit der pumpe passieren ist der händler-hersteller verantwortlich wenn ich nichts daran verändere.denn dieser verkauft die pumpe für teiche um wasser zu fördern.


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Ahoi Bernhard,

nur was bringt die Garantie , wenn du, deine Frau oder eines deiner Kinder eine gebruzzelt bekommen, weil irgendwas mit der Pumpe nicht in Ordnung ist und es Fehlströme gibt, die den FI im ungeerdeten Teich nicht auslösen lässt ?

Da bringt im Schadensfall der Schadensersatz auch recht wenig - erst recht nicht, wenn du die Pumpen bei Pseudohändlern kaufst, die keinerlei Versicherungen wie z.B. Betriebshaftpflicht, Schadenshaftpflicht o.ä. Da muss man sich fragen, was dann passiert.

Gruß Armin


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi Bernhard,
> 
> nur was bringt die Garantie , wenn du, deine Frau oder eines deiner Kinder eine gebruzzelt bekommen, weil irgendwas mit der Pumpe nicht in Ordnung ist und es Fehlströme gibt, die den FI im ungeerdeten Teich nicht auslösen lässt ?
> 
> ...



bei mir am  teich löst der fi sofort  und zudem hatte ich das mit einer o---pumpe--qualität  der fi sprang sofort raus.da war eine dichtung hinüber und es kam wasser an die elektrik.

man sieht also----nichts ist sicher


----------



## juergen-b (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hy zusammen,

vielleicht würde es sinn machen die aussage "das ein FI im teich nicht auslöst" nochmal zu hinterfragen, bevor ihr euch über tote und schwerverletzte unterhaltet 

als elektrolaie sage ich, der FI löst sehr wohl aus ............. eine undichtigkeit in der pumpenelektik führt zu einer wiederstandsveränderung und darauf spricht der FI an ?

.......... aber sicher gibt es hier fachleute die dazu qualifiziert stellung nehmen können - ich lasse auch gerne von meiner meinung ab


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Hy,

ich war bisher auch der Meinung, daß  der Fi-Schutzschalter einen vor sowas schützt. Wäre schon mal interessant mit dieser Erdungssache.

Gruß Armin


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

hi

sicher löst der aus.

mir ist ne kabellampe in den filter gefallen  strom war sofort weg  

auch bei dem defekt an der o---pumpe war der strom sofort weg.

ich habe die elektrik vom teich allerdings mit einem seperaten stromkreis und seperaten fi.


----------



## Redlisch (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

Der FI wird auch in den meisten Fällen auslösen, nur geht man davon aus das er es nicht macht. Was meint ihr warum in den Betriebsanleitungen der Pumpe oder anderen Dingen die mit 230V im Wasser betrieben werden steht das man ,bevor man in den Teich fässt die Geräte ganzpolig Spannungslos zu machen sind ? 
Solange eine Verbindung vom Teich zum Erdpotential besteht und sei es durch einen Grashalm der in den Teich hängt, wird er wohl auslösen.

Damit hat der Hersteller sich abgesichert, falls mal etwas passiert.



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hy zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht würde es sinn machen die aussage "das ein FI im teich nicht auslöst" nochmal zu hinterfragen, bevor ihr euch über tote und schwerverletzte unterhaltet
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe ein Meistertitel reicht  
Wir haben dieses Thema lange in grosser Runde mit elektro Fachplanern und Ingenieuren durchgekaut, wegen der Sache mit den Pumpen/Fontäne im Teich, die VDE ist in dieser Sache eindeutig.
Diese sagt klar aus das ein RDC nicht reicht, da man nicht von einem Erdpotential im Teich ausgehen kann, es muss allpolig abgeschaltet werden bevor man ins Wasser greift. 
Ich habe trotzdem welche einbauen lassen, den Teich zusätzlich noch geerdet (10mm²) und das ganze dann messen lassen. Der RDC hätte in dem Fall ausgelöst. Wenn er es aber nicht macht und die Pumpen weiterlaufen wenn jemand ins Wasser geht oder drin Arbeitet, dann kann man sich nicht darauf berufen das doch ein RDC davor ist und hätte auslösen müssen. Da es in den Richtlinien nunmal anders steht. 

Aber da es ja in der Betriebsanleitung steht und ihr den Stecker rauszieht wenn ihr im Wasser arbeitet, können wir das Thema ja jetzt beenden und das eigentliche wieder aufnehmen. Denn wo kein Strom ist bekommt auch keiner einen gewischt ...



> Die Kombination von Wasser und Elektrizität kann bei nicht vorschriftsmäßigem Anschluss oder unsachgemäßer
> Handhabung zu ernsthafter Gefahr für Leib und Leben führen. Betreiben Sie das Gerät nur, wenn sich keine Personen
> im Wasser aufhalten! Bevor Sie in das Wasser greifen, immer die Netzstecker aller im Wasser befindlichen Geräte
> ziehen.



Die Ausnahme: Wenn die Pumpe min. 2m vom Teich trocken aufgestellt wird.

Axel, ich habe fertig...


----------



## lollo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*



			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bernhard,

da hab ich nichts von geschrieben das Du den Stecker nicht einstecken darfst. Ich habe vom Einrichten, vielleicht hätte ich errichten schreiben sollen, einer elektrischen Anlage geschrieben. Beispiel: die Installation eines Hauses, oder eine Veränderung eines elektrischen Bauteiles. Dazu gehört aber auch die Reparatur eines Steckers nach einem Leitungsbruch. Auch den dürftest Du nicht ausführen.  

Und nicht der Händler ist dann zuständig für die Sicherheit Deiner gekauften Pumpe, sondern der Hersteller. Und dieser hat nun vielleicht Plagiate oder nicht hier zugelassene Pumpen hergestellt. Wie willst Du da wohl vorgehen und Dich an den Händler in China wenden. siehe hier Der Dumme, der bist letztendlich immer Du, wenn Du eine in Deutschland nicht zugelassene Pumpe in Deinen Teich hängst und es passiert ein Unfall.  Ich kann auf der Seite des Impoteur bei allen angebotenen Prudukten die für mich relevanten Daten, vor allen der Sicherheit und Zulassung nicht finden, die Angaben sind mir einfach zu suspekt. Vielleicht übersehe ich auch nur einen Klick auf der Seite, wenn jemand etwas findet, her damit.

Wegen der niederigen Preise in China produzieren selbstverständlich auch deutsche Hersteller dort, aaaaaber nach deutschen Vorgaben und Gesetzen, und nicht nur Pumpen.


----------



## lollo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

@ all,

wenn gewünscht kann ich hier selbstverständlich auch zu einem Fehlerstromschutzschalter (FI-Schalter) etwas schreiben, nur ob es heute noch klappt kann ich nicht sagen da andere Planungen anstehen.

@ Kerstin,

da kannst Du mal sehen was man mit einer Frage für Reaktionen auslösen kann, deshalb hoffe ich das Dir schon ein wenig geholfen wurde.


----------



## lollo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pumpe + enormer Stromverbrauch ?*

@all,
schon wieder ich, aber der Wettergott hat das Programm geändert, deswegen zum FI-Schutzschalter.

Ich versuche hier mal für einen Laien zu erklären, warum der FI-Schutzschalter wichtig ist.

Man stelle sich vor, der wichtigste Leiter, der PE (grün/gelb) in einer Zuleitung zur Pumpe, ist durch einen Bruch, unmittelbar hinter dem Schutzkontaktstecker (Schuko-Stecker) gebrochen. Das währe schlecht, den genau dieser Leiter sollte Fehlerströme zum Erdreich ableiten, und diese nicht über unseren Körper ableiten. Über unsere Körper zum Erdreich geleiteten Ströme (Amper) könnten schon ab 50 mA tödlich sein.

Das, was Axel in seinem Bericht erwähnt hat als er den Teich baute, nennt man Potenzialausgleich. Das heißt, alle nicht zum elektrischem Betriebsstromkreis gehörenden leitenden Teile werden untereinander mechanisch mit dem PE (Schutzleiter) verbunden. (Vorgaben der VDE sind einzuhalten) Deshalb gibt es bei Teichen in denen geschwommen wird, besondere Vorschriften. Hier kann es sein, daß es erforderlich ist, um den Teich herum den Potentialausgleich durch den Einbau von geeigneten Mitteln zu erhöhen. Alles hängt von den Vorgaben der EVU, Elektrischem Versorgungsunternehmen der Gemeinde ab. Diese legen in der Regel auch die anzuwendenen Schutzmaßnahmen, die örtlich immer anders sein können fest.

Der nun oben schon erwähnte Schutzleiter, und alle zum Potentialausgleich gehörenden Leiter sollen nun in einem Fehlerfall den Strom direkt zum Erdreich abführen, dabei den FI-Schutzschalter auslösen, und die Anlage spannungslos machen. Schlimm wird es, wenn diese Ströme über den menschlichen Körper abgeleitet werden, denn dann erfolgt meistens der Tod.

Ein FI-Schutzschalter mit 30 mA, das ist meistens Standart, löst also bei 30 mA max. aus, in der Regel aber schon auch durch mich gemachte Versuche bei 15 mA.

Fazit:
Wie schon jetzt jeder seriöse Deutsche oder EU zugelassene Hersteller von Pumpen in seinen Beschreibungen angibt, ist der Betrieb nur mit einem FI-Schutzschalter erlaubt. 
Bei Badeteichen, da gelten noch weitere Vorschriften die eingehalten werden müßen. Beispiel: Keine Pumpe in den Teich. Ich habe hier bei machen im Bild dargestellten Versionen und Beschreibungen eine Gänsehaut bekommen wie leichtfertig manche User mit ihrem Leben umgehen.


----------

